# Erstens kommt es anders......



## Ribiza (29. Okt. 2009)

und zweitens als man denkt ! 

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde

nachdem wir sehr viel Freude an unserem kleinen "Teichlein" hatten, haben mein "Chefchen" und ich beschlossen, daß es nicht bei dieser kleinen Pfütze bleiben soll.
In diesem tollen Forum fanden wir unglaublich viel Anregungen und selbst für mich (Blondie) begreifbare Anleitungen, daß wir begeistert Pläne schmiedeten.
Doch dann spielte das Schicksal uns einen Ball zu, den wir unbedingt auffangen mussten. 
Ein Häuschen auf dem Land, genauer gesagt - im schönen Münsterland - wurde uns angeboten und ein Interessent für unser Stadthaus stand fast gleichzeitig vor unserer Tür.
Also haben wir zugegriffen und ge- sowie verkauft.
Aaaaaber das ALLERSCHÖNSTE kommt noch, denn im Garten unseres neuen Heim's gibt es einen (für mich rieeesigen ) Teich 
Wir freuen uns wie die Schneekönige, gleich zwei Wünsche aufeinmal, die in Erfüllung gingen.
Mit Fotos können wir erst in ca. zwei Wochen aufwarten, aber mir war jetzt danach, mein Glück mit euch zu teilen !
Ich hab so'n Schpassssss - das glaubt ihr gar nicht - oder doch !?


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Ja Silke,
.... is denn heut' scho' Weihnachten?
Da sind wir sicherlich alle mega-gespannt auf Euer neues Zuhause... und die Bilder.
Eva-Maria


----------



## scholzi (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

hi Silke...
na dann hoch die Tassen :sekt:troet
freut mich für euch.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Glückwunsch  Ein tolles Gefühl, ich kenne das Ansatzweise 

Aber.... wie groß ist den der Teich nun ? (wollen ja nicht Wochenlang auf die Bilder warten )


----------



## buddler (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

bin schon gespannt wie der see aussieht
immer her mit den pics.
bis dann
Jörg


----------



## Ribiza (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Schööön, daß ihr euch mit uns freut 

Also, unser zukünftiger Gartenteich ist geschätzte 8 - 10 qm und hat eine Tiefe (lt.Angabe der Noch - Besitzer) von 1,20 m. Einen Bachlauf gibt es auch
Ein paar Schwachpunkte habe ich schon entdeckt, nämlich nackte Folie an den Ufern und vieeel zu wenig Pflanzen. 
Was bin ich froh, daß ich hier soviel gelernt habe 
Sobald wir die Schlüssel bekommen werden Fotos gemacht - versprochen !


----------



## Elfriede (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Hallo Silke,

gerade habe ich von Eurem Glück gelesen und wünsche Euch viel Freude an Haus und Teich. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Ihr schon jetzt den Frühling 2010 im Kopf habt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## marcus18488 (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Hallo Silke, 


Glückwunsch, dann komm ich doch glatt zum Einteichungsfest (Einweihungsfest).
Gegen die nackte Folie gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, dies zu ändern.
Hab da noch ne andere Frage an dich: Silke mit den Zwergen?? Bist du auch Zwergenliebhaber?

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Ribiza (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Hallo Elfriede

ja, du hast's auf den Punkt gebracht - wir sehnen die nächste Teichsaison herbei - wohlwissend, daß auch die mit Arbeit verbunden ist.

Hallo Marcus

ich geb's zu, meine Signatur ist etwas irritierend.
Gemeint sind unsere beiden Zwergschnauzer - unser grösstes Hobby.
Auf meiner kleinen HP könnt ihr sie sehen.


----------



## Ribiza (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Sodele - ist nicht viel zu sehen, aber immerhin ein Anfang.


----------



## dersil (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

sieht sehr schön aus Haus wie Teich

Gratulation

und das was dich stört >> nackte Teichfolie << ist auch schnell zu beheben
Steine weg Ufermatte legen Steine wieder drauf

und das Wasser sieht aus wie >> guter Filter vorhanden.

Sind auch Fische drin?


----------



## Christian und Frauke (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Hallo,
das sieht echt gemütlich aus mit der überdachten Terrasse direkt am Teich
Und mit der Folie und den anderen Kleinigkeiten das wird schon
Achso Silke,nicht das Du wegen dem Teich die Zwerge vernachlässigst


----------



## Ribiza (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Hallo Christian & Frauke

ganz bestimmt nicht - erst die Zwerge, dann der Teich und am nächsten Tag dann umgekehrt. 
Und ja, die Ufermatten müssen definitiv her !

@ Dersil

wie sollte es anders sein, natürlich hat man uns Goldfische hinterlassen.
Fünf habe ich bisher gezählt.


----------



## dersil (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

@ Ribiza

ach seid ihr doch Glücksperlen 

Viel Spass mit Haus und Hof und Teich


----------



## Ribiza (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Hier sieht man mein Problem etwas deutlicher


----------



## klaus e (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Hallo Silke,
erstmal auch von mir Gratulation zum neuen Haus nebst Teich
Aber kann es sein, das da Wasser fehlt? Mir kommt die Böschung arg hoch vor und auch der Bacheinlauf ist ja wohl eher ein Wasserfall.
Aber keine Bange: alles ist machbar und hier im Forum bekommst du auch immer Hilfe. 
Also ans Werk...


----------



## Ribiza (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Hallo

ich sehe es ähnlich wie du - Klaus - und noch vieeeel mehr ! 
Aber die Freude überwiegt und wir haben unser restliches Leben Zeit am Ambiente zu feilen.
Ein paar Dinge sind eilig und müssen sofort in Angriff genommen werden, das ist nunmal so.


----------



## Ribiza (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Huhu - wir leben noch !
Neben der schier endlos erscheinenden Innenrenovierung unseres neuen Zuhauses haben wir es doch geschafft, zumindest den Bachlauf zu erneuern.
Sprich - brüchige, alte Folie raus und neue verlegt.
Es fehlen noch Pflanzen, aber hier ein kleiner Einblick - Kritik und Tips sind erwünscht.


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Servus Silke

Habe mal dein Bild eingefügt ....

Schaut doch sehr gut aus dein Bachlauf ..... 

Hast vom Teich auch ein Bild mit dem Bachlauf


----------



## Ribiza (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Hallo Helmut

nein, noch keine aktuellen Komplettfotos. 
Leider immer nur Ausschnitte, wie z.B. Entfernung der alten Metallschütte, die das Wasser vom Bachlauf in den Teich "klatschen" ließ. Nun plätschert es seicht über den Stein.

 






Bei uns herrscht zur Zeit chronischer Freizeitmangel und unbeständiges Wetter kommt oft dazu. Drum gehts sehr langsam voran mit der Teichrenovierung,aber wenigstens geht es aufwärts.


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Servus Silke

Ja, daß Wetter macht auch mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung ..... Leider 

Aber es wird schon .... Geduld


----------



## Ribiza (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erstens kommt es anders......*

Noch schaut's nicht optimal aus, aber es wird und wächst.


----------

